# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکلی به نام مدرسه ؛ بعد از عید مدرسه میرید ؟

## Tzar

سلام 
تعطیلات تموم شد و رسیدیم به دوران بعد عید و مشکلی به نام مدرسه برای یه کنکوری ! 
خلاصه کلام اینه که  بعد از عید مدرسه میرید یا نه ؟ -_-

مدیر مدرسه ما  که قسم پیر پیغمبر خورده کسی که غیبت کنه رو نمیزاره خرداد و شهریور امتحان بده  :Yahoo (21):  -_-

ما منطقه 3ای ها نه مدرسه خوب داریم ، نه معلم خوب ، نه جو کلاسی خوب ولی چه کنیم که محکوم هستیم به تحصیل در بدترین شرایط .

چه کار کنم و کنیم ؟بزنیم زمین ؟ :Yahoo (35): 
مشکل نشه برامون ؟-_-

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام 
> تعطیلات تموم شد و رسیدیم به دوران بعد عید و مشکلی به نام مدرسه برای یه کنکوری ! 
> خلاصه کلام اینه که  بعد از عید مدرسه میرید یا نه ؟ -_-
> 
> مدیر مدرسه ما  که قسم پیر پیغمبر خورده کسی که غیبت کنه رو نمیزاره خرداد و شهریور امتحان بده  -_-
> 
> ما منطقه 3ای ها نه مدرسه خوب داریم ، نه معلم خوب ، نه جو کلاسی خوب ولی چه کنیم که محکوم هستیم به تحصیل در بدترین شرایط .
> 
> چه کار کنم و کنیم ؟بزنیم زمین ؟
> مشکل نشه برامون ؟-_-


سلام
از نظر من حرف م.فنه
من که نمیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Diplomat

> سلام 
> تعطیلات تموم شد و رسیدیم به دوران بعد عید و مشکلی به نام مدرسه برای یه کنکوری ! 
> خلاصه کلام اینه که  بعد از عید مدرسه میرید یا نه ؟ -_-
> 
> مدیر مدرسه ما  که قسم پیر پیغمبر خورده کسی که غیبت کنه رو نمیزاره خرداد و شهریور امتحان بده  -_-
> 
> ما منطقه 3ای ها نه مدرسه خوب داریم ، نه معلم خوب ، نه جو کلاسی خوب ولی چه کنیم که محکوم هستیم به تحصیل در بدترین شرایط .
> 
> چه کار کنم و کنیم ؟بزنیم زمین ؟
> مشکل نشه برامون ؟-_-


داداش منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی ما همه هماهنگ کردیم که فقط 2 هفته بریم یعنی تا آخر این ماه
از شنبه میریم با مسئولین آموزش و پرورش حرف میزنیم چون یکم باهاشون آشنا هستم امدیوارم بتونیم یه کارایی انجام بدیم
معلم!!؟ امسال درس فلسفه که جزو دروس اختصاصی ماست رو معلم نداشتیم میومد سر کلاس بحث جن و پری میکرد خودم کل کتاب رو تنهایی خوندم به درجه ای از عرفان رسیدیم که نگو! :Yahoo (4): 
بقیه معلم ها هم که همه شوت! 
از معلم عربی در مورد درکت مطلب سوال کردم گفت مگه درک مطلب هم میاد؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Tzar

> داداش منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی ما همه هماهنگ کردیم که فقط 2 هفته بریم یعنی تا آخر این ماه
> از شنبه میریم با مسئولین آموزش و پرورش حرف میزنیم چون یکم باهاشون آشنا هستم امدیوارم بتونیم یه کارایی انجام بدیم
> معلم!!؟ امسال درس فلسفه که جزو دروس اختصاصی ماست رو معلم نداشتیم میومد سر کلاس بحث جن و پری میکرد خودم کل کتاب رو تنهایی خوندم به درجه ای از عرفان رسیدیم که نگو!
> بقیه معلم ها هم که همه شوت! 
> از معلم عربی در مورد درکت مطلب سوال کردم گفت مگه درک مطلب هم میاد؟


خط آخر  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (23): 
خوبه ، خوب کاری می کنید
مام هماهنگ کردیم که کلا نریم : )

----------


## Diplomat

باور کن حالا یه سری حقایق دیگه هم هست بعدا ازشون کتاب چاپ میکنم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mohands mm

*ما تا بهمن رفتیم حالا هم بعد از عید چند روز  میریم امتحان مستمرمیدیم میایم*

----------


## Lawyer

> سلام 
> تعطیلات تموم شد و رسیدیم به دوران بعد عید و مشکلی به نام مدرسه برای یه کنکوری ! 
> خلاصه کلام اینه که  بعد از عید مدرسه میرید یا نه ؟ -_-
> 
> مدیر مدرسه ما  که قسم پیر پیغمبر خورده کسی که غیبت کنه رو نمیزاره خرداد و شهریور امتحان بده  -_-
> 
> ما منطقه 3ای ها نه مدرسه خوب داریم ، نه معلم خوب ، نه جو کلاسی خوب ولی چه کنیم که محکوم هستیم به تحصیل در بدترین شرایط .
> 
> چه کار کنم و کنیم ؟بزنیم زمین ؟
> مشکل نشه برامون ؟-_-


شدیدا توصیه میکنم نرو!
الان مدرسه سمه :Yahoo (4): 
مدیرم خب طبیعیه حرفش ترسناکه!
ولی نمیذاره امتحان...چرت

پارسال تا اواخر فروردین رفتیم :Yahoo (21): 
ولی کاری نتونسن بکنن

----------


## Bano.m

> خط آخر 
> خوبه ، خوب کاری می کنید
> مام هماهنگ کردیم که کلا نریم : )


خوشبحالتون که همکلاسیاتون پایه ان...من الان مطمئنم دوستام همه رفتن مدرسه وفردا حسابی مدیرمون بهم اخم میکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

کلا تو منطقه 1  بهتررین مدرسه هم مدرسه بی فایدس بعد عید....مباحثی که از پیش 2 مونده به نظرم تو خونه با سرعت بیشتری نسبت به مدرسه خوند...و حتی اگه یه قسمتایی رو هم نفهمید به نظرم  از روش رد هم بشید اشکالی نداره(این واسه اونایی که کلاس نمیرن)
تازه اگه نرین خستگی مدرسه هم باهاتون نیست بعد از ظهرا...خود لباس بیرون پوشیدن به مدت 6-8 ساعت خودش کلی ادمو خسته میکنه
نرین خیلی بهتره با توجه به اینکه حدود 2 هفته هم تو امتحانات از دست میدید
برا تایم امتحانات هم فقط تمرکز کنید رو نهایاتون و کامل بخونید ولی برا بقیه درسا رو پیش دو فقط تمرکز کنید....شده فقط پیش دو بخونید تو اون تایم
برا نرفتنم یه گواهی پزشکی یا هماهنگی با بقیه بچه ها به قدری موثره که مدیرتون هم نمیتونه کاری کنه(در غیر این صورت می کنه)البت امیدوارم ستون پنجم نداشته باشین 
فقط بحث صحبت با اموزش پرورش به کل منتفیه...چون به گوششون برسه هم نمیزارن هم رو مدرستون شدیدا نظارت میکنن

----------


## joozef

مدرسه رو اگه حتی تا آخر اردیبهشت هم برین، 100% سود خالص هست !! 
من تنها عامل پشت کنکوری شدنم، این بود که مدرسمون از بهمن تموم شد. 
تا خود بهمن، به جز مدرسه روزی 4-5 ساعت میخوندم. 
بهمن که دیگه مدرسمون تموم شد، ناامیدی خاصی منو فراگرفت. 
نه فقط من، بلکه بیشتر رفقام. 
از بهمن دیگه چیزی نخوندم تا خود کنکور که نتیجش هم شد 9هزار. 
یعنی بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم همین بود. خودمون انتخاب کردیم که تابستون رو بریم مدرسه ولی مدرسه از بهمن تموم شه .
جو مدرسه خیلی خوبه. توی رقابت قرار میگیرید و بهتون قول میدم که اگه تا خود کنکور به صورت مداوم درس بخونید، حتی روزی 5ساعت، حتما پزشکی قبولید. مث رفیق خودم. ساعت مطالعه کم ولی مداوم ...

----------


## bvb09

بدون مدرسه بدون روحیه میشی!!!
من حتی امسالم ک مدرسه نمیرم ولی سر کلاسای زیست میرم تا روحیم حفظ بشع!!!

----------


## Suicide

*شمایی که میگید مدرسه بهتون روحیه میده به خاطر اینه که :
1- معلم خوب دارید   2- دانش آموز خوب دارید    که این دوتا باعث میشه جو کلاس خیلی خوب باشه و مناسب کنکور ...


ولی ما منطقه سه ای ها نه معلم خوب داریم نه دانش آموز خوب .. جو کلاسم که کلا خراب ...
پارسال تو کل مدرسه معدل نهایی بالای 17.5 نداشتیم ...

معلم زیست تو شهر نبود ... 4 تا معلم عوض کردن ... یکی از یکی بدتر .. طرف کتابدار یه مدرسه تو روستا بوده ... آوردن دادن معلم زیست ...


شما باشی میری مدرسه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Behnam10

ما ها که خدارو شکر مدرسمون تموم شد و تمام دروس رو قبل عید بستیم .
فقط مدرسه برای خرداد ماه برامون همایش میزاره

----------


## _ZAPATA_

فقط الکترو شیمی مونده  :Yahoo (77): 

سخته ؟؟ :Yahoo (79): 

خودم بخونم نمیفهمم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## PUZZLE

بله الکترو شیمی کلاس میخاد چون ی سزی مفاهیم داره خودتون بخونید بنظرم سخته ولی سوالای کنکورش خیلی سادس

----------


## Masoume

والا ما پارسال از اسفند دیگ مدرسه نرفتیم..زنگ زدن خونه هامون ک پاشین بیاین مدرسه ما هم اصن نرفتیم... فقط برا الکترو برید کلاس

----------


## Masoume

> *شمایی که میگید مدرسه بهتون روحیه میده به خاطر اینه که :
> 1- معلم خوب دارید   2- دانش آموز خوب دارید    که این دوتا باعث میشه جو کلاس خیلی خوب باشه و مناسب کنکور ...
> 
> 
> ولی ما منطقه سه ای ها نه معلم خوب داریم نه دانش آموز خوب .. جو کلاسم که کلا خراب ...
> پارسال تو کل مدرسه معدل نهایی بالای 17.5 نداشتیم ...
> 
> معلم زیست تو شهر نبود ... 4 تا معلم عوض کردن ... یکی از یکی بدتر .. طرف کتابدار یه مدرسه تو روستا بوده ... آوردن دادن معلم زیست ...
> 
> ...



عاغا اصن ما منطقه 3 ییا خیلی بدبختیم... ما هم مشکل دبیر داشتیم. امسال ک خودم دارم میخونم میبینم چقد دبیرا چرت و پرت درس دادن بهمون... کلاس خصوصی هم الان میخوام برم باید خودم ب دبیره توضیح بدم ک بفهمه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bvb09

> *شمایی که میگید مدرسه بهتون روحیه میده به خاطر اینه که :
> 1- معلم خوب دارید   2- دانش آموز خوب دارید    که این دوتا باعث میشه جو کلاس خیلی خوب باشه و مناسب کنکور ...
> 
> 
> ولی ما منطقه سه ای ها نه معلم خوب داریم نه دانش آموز خوب .. جو کلاسم که کلا خراب ...
> پارسال تو کل مدرسه معدل نهایی بالای 17.5 نداشتیم ...
> 
> معلم زیست تو شهر نبود ... 4 تا معلم عوض کردن ... یکی از یکی بدتر .. طرف کتابدار یه مدرسه تو روستا بوده ... آوردن دادن معلم زیست ...
> 
> ...


خب نرو!!!!!
ینی الان ک عید تعطیل بودی روزای بهتری داشتی؟؟؟
ب اولاش نگاه نکن مثلا روزای آخرشو ببین اگه واقعا بهتر بودی خب با خونوادت صحبت کن برن مدرسه با مدیرتون صحبت کنن.....

----------


## Masoume

> خب نرو!!!!!
> ینی الان ک عید تعطیل بودی روزای بهتری داشتی؟؟؟
> ب اولاش نگاه نکن مثلا روزای آخرشو ببین اگه واقعا بهتر بودی خب با خونوادت صحبت کن برن مدرسه با مدیرتون صحبت کنن.....


عاغا تو منطقه 3 نیسی ک بفهمی...

----------


## imaginedragon

منم fresh میشم وقتی میرم ولی عملا هیچی نمیخونم و وقت تلف کنيه البته 2 هفته بیشتر نمیرم

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## AmirAria

کاش میشد سوم رو هم بعد عید نرفت یا انتخابی رفت !!! حوصله بعضی کلاسا رو اصلا ندارم و بودن توش وقت تلف کنیه

----------


## sina a

اگ مدرسه نميخواستيد بريد همون اول ميرفتيد مدرسه ي غير حضوري به نظر من مدرسه رفتن فوق العاده چيز بيخود و الكي هس


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*بهم خبر دادن نصف کلاس رفتن مدرسه
حالا من با اینا چیکار کنم؟*

----------


## Tzar

بچه های ما هم چهار نفر رفتن: |
اس داده که چهار نفریم داریم با معلم فیزیک ال کلاسیکو دیشب رو تحلیل میکنیم:/
خوشبختانه دومین روزه که نرفتم.... همینجوریشم کلی درس دارم بعد برم پنج شیش ساعت بشینم سر  کلاس : |

فرستاده شده از GT-I9070ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*آقا نزنن پرونده مرونده مونو خراب کنن دانشگا راهمون ندن؟
یا اینکه مجرم و تحت پیگرد قانون حسابمون کنن؟؟؟ : ))))*

----------


## Tzar

> *آقا نزنن پرونده مرونده مونو خراب کنن دانشگا راهمون ندن؟
> یا اینکه مجرم و تحت پیگرد قانون حسابمون کنن؟؟؟ : ))))*


[emoji47] [emoji47] [emoji28]
نه بابا چه خبره  :Yahoo (21): 
فوقش یه تهدید که نمیزاریم بیاین امتحان (که اونم فقط میتونن داخلی ها رو نزارن )
انضباط رو هم احتمالا کم کنن :  )))
بچه های پارسال مدرسه ما ،هفته ای دو روز بعد عید اومدن (تا اخر فروردین ) مشکلی پیش نیومده .

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*خبر بهم رسید همه رفته بودن 
آخه من چی بگم
باید امروز برم نکلیفمو مشخص کنم*

----------


## Tzar

*امروز قرار گذاشتیم که بریم با مدیر حرف بزنیم 
رفتیم مدرسه اصطاد(!)  فرمودن بیاید مدرسه درس بخونید(تو کلاس )  ولی غیبت نکنید ! 
همین که گفتیم"نه آقا نمیشه "نام برده تربیت خانوادگیشون رو به رخ ما کشیدنو فرمودن تا 20اردیبهشت باید بیاید مدرسه 
ما که نمیریم ولی فکر کنم کارمون ساختس*  :Yahoo (76): 

*چیکار کنم الان ؟*

----------


## dow

عجبا 
من فارغ التحصیلم 
ولی سال قبل میگفتن بیاید نیاید فلان بهمانه نرفتیم هیچ نشد امتحان داخلیم تو خرداد بود بدون مشکل اگر مدیرتون بگه نیاید فردا براتون اتفاق بیافته یا هر مورد دیگه میان یقه اش رو میگیرن میگن این تو ساعت مدرسه اونجا چه کار میکرده یا یکی از اولیا لج کنه زنگ میزنه میگه چرا گفتید نیاید واسه چی بهتون حقوق میدن  :Yahoo (4):  و... برا همین میگن بیاید وگرنه از خداشونه 99.99999% شون نیایید اونا هم حال کنن  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ناخدا

*به ما که گفتن فقط سرکلاس دبیرهایی که درسشون تموم نشده بیاین که خداروشکر فقط ادبیات تموم نشده که اونم میشه تو خونه خوند!*

----------


## Dr. Ali

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tzar


بچه های ما هم چهار نفر رفتن: |
اس داده که چهار نفریم داریم با معلم فیزیک ال کلاسیکو دیشب رو تحلیل میکنیم:/
خوشبختانه دومین روزه که نرفتم.... همینجوریشم کلی درس دارم بعد برم پنج شیش ساعت بشینم سر  کلاس : |

فرستاده شده از GT-I9070ِ من با Tapatalk


خخخخخخخخخ
ما تا حالا حتی یه کتابم تموم نکردیم
دبیر فیزیکمون هنوز داره فصل پنجو درس میده نمیدونم چجوری میخواد تموم کنه کتابو
*

----------


## H03ein

*شما هنوز مدرسه میرید؟!

مدرسه ما دقیقا بعد از امتحانات ترم اول تعطیل شد*

----------


## maryam2015

بچه ها من یه چی بگم شاخ در میارین ...مدیر مدرسمون از قبل عید برنامه امتحانی داده می گه بعد عید ازتون همه ی درسا رو امتحان می گیرم من امروز امتحان زمین دادم فردا امتحان ادبیاته ..همینجور تا 29فروردین امتحان داریم بدون هیچ تعطیلی بین امتحانا....میبینین من خیلی بد بختم :troll (1)::troll (21):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tzar


امروز قرار گذاشتیم که بریم با مدیر حرف بزنیم 
رفتیم مدرسه اصطاد(!)  فرمودن بیاید مدرسه درس بخونید(تو کلاس )  ولی غیبت نکنید ! 
همین که گفتیم"نه آقا نمیشه "نام برده تربیت خانوادگیشون رو به رخ ما کشیدنو فرمودن تا 20اردیبهشت باید بیاید مدرسه 
ما که نمیریم ولی فکر کنم کارمون ساختس 

چیکار کنم الان ؟


فرمودن بیاید مدرسه درس بخونید(تو کلاس )  ولی غیبت نکنید ! > دقیقن مدیر ما هم همینو گفت
آخه شنبه از اداره اومده بودن بازدید دیدن از پیشا فقط 2 نفر اومدن!! 
ببین از لحاظ قانونی اینا مشکلی ندارن و براتونم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ، ولی طبق گفته های کادر دفتر ما، میگن که بچه ها بعد عید ک مدرسه نیان تو خونه درس نمیخونن واسه همین میگن بیاین
خلاصه دیروز با اصرار و قیافه ی مظلومانه به خود گرفتن ، مدیر گفت تا هفته ی بعد بیاید! ولی من همونم نمیرم میذارم پای غیبت حساب شه
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
یه چیز دیگه هم هس، اگه دانش آموز درس خونی بودی و روت شناخت داشتن قطعن از خداشونه نیای و بشینی خونه بخونی ، ولی رو در رو نمیتونن بهت بگن بخاطر یه سری مسائل(!)، اینو خودت باید متوجه بشی و نری! 
نگران تهدیداشونم نباش!*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr. Ali




خخخخخخخخخ
ما تا حالا حتی یه کتابم تموم نکردیم
دبیر فیزیکمون هنوز داره فصل پنجو درس میده نمیدونم چجوری میخواد تموم کنه کتابو



اینجوری پیش برید بعد کنکور تموم میکنه درسارو!
شما مگه ازمون نمیدین؟ چجوری اینارو هماهنگ میکنید. 
کاش خودتون میخوندین جلو مینداختین خو*

----------


## Dr. Ali

> *
> 
> اینجوری پیش برید بعد کنکور تموم میکنه درسارو!
> شما مگه ازمون نمیدین؟ چجوری اینارو هماهنگ میکنید. 
> کاش خودتون میخوندین جلو مینداختین خو*


خیلی وقته قیده مدرسه رو زدم ،خودم تو خونه درسا رو میخونم ولی مجبورم برم سرکلاس بشینم

----------


## dadash

سلام امیدوارم حال همگی خوب باشه
کلاس ما اتحاد نداره همه میان مدرسه معلم ها خوب تدریس نمیکنن در نتیجه بچه ها میرن کتاب خونه درس میخونن هر روز امتحان میگیرن تا ساعت 14 مدرسه هستیم هر روز الان 20 فروردین هست کمتر از سه ماه مونده به کنکور تازه دبیر زبان انگلیسی و زمین تهدید کردن اگه نیایین مستمر صفر و خرداد تجدید میدیم میخاستم راهنمایی کنین که الان چیکار کنم مدرسه اصلا مفید نیست فقط خستگی داره.....
خواهش میکنم بفرمایین چیکار کنم؟؟؟
پیشاپیش سپاس از همگی**** :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## konkoorhani

مدرسه رفتن بعد از عید یعنی اینکه پای برگه پشت کنکور موندنتو امضا کردی...اگه مدرسه دردی رو ميخواست دوا کنه قبل عید میکرد ...اینکه میگن نمیذارن امتحان بدین حرف مفته نمیتونن همچین کاری بکنن

----------


## Mojgan*M

چرت میگن بابا تجدید و مستمر صفر چیه بشینین خونه بخونین تهش کم نمره میدن 0 دیگ ممکن نیس:/
صفرم بدن ارزش داره دوتا درسو بیافتی بهتر از اینه ک از کنکور بیافتی

----------


## Farzad 96

> سلام امیدوارم حال همگی خوب باشه
> کلاس ما اتحاد نداره همه میان مدرسه معلم ها خوب تدریس نمیکنن در نتیجه بچه ها میرن کتاب خونه درس میخونن هر روز امتحان میگیرن تا ساعت 14 مدرسه هستیم هر روز الان 20 فروردین هست کمتر از سه ماه مونده به کنکور تازه دبیر زبان انگلیسی و زمین تهدید کردن اگه نیایین مستمر صفر و خرداد تجدید میدیم میخاستم راهنمایی کنین که الان چیکار کنم مدرسه اصلا مفید نیست فقط خستگی داره.....
> خواهش میکنم بفرمایین چیکار کنم؟؟؟
> پیشاپیش سپاس از همگی****


سلام
کاری نمی تونن کنن :Yahoo (4):  نرید

ما خودمون بعد عید مدرسمون یه حالت دلخواه داره مثلا فلان روز کلاس ریاضی داشتیم من نرفتم  :Yahoo (4): 

من خودم قبل عید هم با گواهی پزشکی خیلی در رفتم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Amsterdam

به ما که پارسال هیچی نگفتن...مدرسه خودش قبل عید تعطیل شد !

----------

